# Here goes... Taylor is a Puggle



## Shells Bells (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't use that word (Puggle) very often... but why the hell not.
She is my cross and she is beautiful, so why not brag about her Pug and Beagle origins? 


































She's getting so big now, these pics are a couple of weeks old but I will be adding some updates soon xx She is such a character :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

She's very cute :001_wub:

I love her collar! Where did you get it?

ETA: sorry, I'm collar-obsessed


----------



## Shells Bells (Sep 28, 2011)

Ha... Nothing wrong with accessories!!

Her collar (and matching lead) was bought from Pets at Home of all places. I just love her in Orange... I am on the lookout for a fluffly orange harness for her


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

shes lovely! My daughter has a Pugalier, looks just like yours. After him having 3 homes before my daughter took him on at 3months we know why!! Although he is cute clean and funny he is also really hard work, apparently thats the pug in him. He pulls , runs off doesnt listen but is so affectionate and loving. What is your puggle like?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

awh wow that is one of the cutest puppies ii have ever seen, just makes your heart melt she is beautiful


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

she is so lovely


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Awww now that's what I call a CUTE puppy. 

Very sweet x


----------



## Shells Bells (Sep 28, 2011)

rose said:


> shes lovely! My daughter has a Pugalier, looks just like yours. After him having 3 homes before my daughter took him on at 3months we know why!! Although he is cute clean and funny he is also really hard work, apparently thats the pug in him. He pulls , runs off doesnt listen but is so affectionate and loving. What is your puggle like?


I am still getting to know her ways after 3 and a half weeks BUT she is very clever... in fact too clever if you ask me!!

She is stubborn (pug) but is easily won over with a small treat (Beagle) 
She is selectively hard of hearing, and will follow her nose to the ends of the earth (Beagle)
She snores (Pug)

We have managed sit and paw so far, and sometime Drop It, but that is dependant on what 'it' is lol

Oh and she will go days without peeing or pooping indoors, sometimes she even sits by the door and waits to be let out... but then she will poo right infront of the tv, usually not long after she has been told off bless her xx

I wouldn't class her as difficult at all, but she is both angel and devil at times


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's the most adorable pup Ive ever seen! :001_wub: 

Good luck with her if she's anything like my Enzo (pug) you'll be needing all the luck you can get


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww, she is just gorgeous!! I'll look forward to seeing more pics as she grows up.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful! What a little darling.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!! Love puggles, they have such a cute face .


----------



## Shells Bells (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's some more recent ones...




























Bless her xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Puggle pups have to be some of the cutest pups around


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

omg she is soo cute x


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

She is adorable, love her cute face and big eyes!


----------

